# Is this a big cat?



## DeadbirdV (Apr 12, 2005)

Taken south of Tawas.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

That there is a Michigan Cougar my man.......In my expert opinion.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

That there is a bobber, short tail


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

That be Bobby the Cat


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I was thinking bobcat at first, but not so sure after looking at it more. The coloration is wrong for a bobcat. And it looks as though the tail is "swinging" a little bit, rather than perhaps being "bobbed". To tell the truth, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Its a bobcat


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

It's bigger than a house cat. Looks like a bobcat to me. I think I notice a little tufted hair on the neck above the shoulders. Not sure of the color variation though either. Hmmm! Don't know if cats fur changes from summer to winter.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

No doubt it's a nasty feline. My buddy lives out by the bay in Pinconning and seen one behind his house in the field that he said looked like a huge Bobcat. Really strange colors he said. We did some research and found out there are cross breeds. Maybe the situation here? I had one cross in front of me on state road last fall. By Palmer road. 

Another friend swears he seen a black one out by Estey. I think it was a bear though. I've seen a few trail cam picks around my area. Never of a black one though.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Is the date correct?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Face and coloration look like lion...is it stretching in that picture?


----------



## Lemonader83 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ear tips, short tail....bobcat. Cougars have 2-3 foot tails and rounded ears, and are way bigger. Look for the prominent dip in a cougars back as well, bobcats have a more rounded back.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a bobcat. 

Cougar.....:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

ih772 said:


> It's a bobcat.
> 
> Cougar.....:lol:


 .....agreed!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Bobcat. 100%. They are big cats for MI.


----------

